# How do you own your mobile?



## Hollis (Apr 27, 2013)

I am half way through a 24 mth contract and getting itchy for an upgrade, just for the hell of it.. I assume that I can go begging to virgin at some point.  Either way, I am wondering if buying one yourself is now a better option than being stuck in a contract..

Thoughts/opinions. etc. etc.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 27, 2013)

I make it wear a collar when it's not with me and make it beg for its nightly beating


----------



## Hollis (Apr 27, 2013)

Froggie - you've changed


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I make it wear a collar when it's not with me and make it beg for its nightly beating


((dotcom))


----------



## harpo (Apr 27, 2013)

I got a Galaxy S2 on contract.  It's finished in August and I'm just gong to keep the phone and pay less monthly.  I'm not interested in an upgrade just cheaper monthly costs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I make it wear a collar when it's not with me and make it beg for its nightly beating


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 27, 2013)

A new phone every two years is enough for me.


----------



## salem (Apr 27, 2013)

Unless you want the latest and greatest phone or can't afford the upfront cost of the phone you want it tends to be better to pay upfront for the phone and go with someone like giffgaff or someone else on a rolling contract. It used to be tat payg was more expensive but now you can get bundles and stuff like contract it works out well


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2013)

T-mobile (or whatever the heck they call themselves now) have started doing SIM only contracts which seems to be a half-way house.  I might think about it next time I'm due to renew.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 27, 2013)

I bought my HTC One X outright & am on giffgaff PAYG. I ain't no ones bitch, I control my own destiny! Or something....

Rather more prosaically, my rationale was that:

A) I'm an antisocial misanthrope who hates talking to anyone on the phone, therefore a "great" deal with X many minutes/texts included is of vanishingly scant interest to me.
B) I became utterly disillusioned with the world of contract phones after yet another episode of waiting 18/24 months, finally being able to upgrade, only to be told "...sorry Sir, we don't do that particular model - the one you've lusted after for the last 3 months - but we do offer a great range of upgrades (cos we bought them in bulk knowing you'd have no choice but to accept one of them)...".
C) No contractual obligations to anyone, I can move operator at will, do what I want, I am what I am, and what I am needs no excuses, etc....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 27, 2013)

I would have bought my latest phone (iPhone 5) outright, but it turned out to be cheaper overall to get a 24 month contract, which surprised me. It seemed to be the case for all the high end phones on all the networks too. Didn't used to be like that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

Do you really own it if you have it on contract?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 27, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you really own it if you have it on contract?


Yes. You might be subject to financial penalties if you break the contract but it's not a loan with the phone as collateral, or a lease.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you really own it if you have it on contract?


 
in that they don't seem to want it back at the end of the contract, it would appear so.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 27, 2013)

I've never owned a personal mobile. I have a work one.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 27, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you really own it if you have it on contract?


Most certainly, they wouldn't even want it back. If you fail to make the payments they'll demand the cash, not the return of the phone. Don't forget, once a phone is sold its value plummets - just like many things. It doesn't take long before what you still owe - based on the contract length - exceeds the residual value of the handset.

That reminds me of another bug bear of mine with contract phones: insurance. Many a time I was seduced into paying for insurance, which makes sense when the replacement value of the handset is high. But all too soon becomes a waste of money. A few years back I kept a phone for ages - well past the contract length - just cos they never had a replacement that I fancied. I'd had it for well over 4 years before realising I was still paying 4 quid a month insurance on a phone that was, by then, worth a lot less than 4 quid...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Most certainly, they wouldn't even want it back. If you fail to make the payments they'll demand the cash, not the return of the phone.


 
Never realised that


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 27, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've never owned a personal mobile. I have a work one.


 
This. Crap poll.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 27, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Never realised that


It's a very common business practice these days. They might still do cars on HP, but then cars are easily resalable. Most stuff you buy on a contract, or any system of spread out payments, is actually a form of loan repayment. You're not paying for the product over time, you've already bought the product on a loan, it's the loan you're paying back over time.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 27, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> It's a very common business practice these days. They might still do cars on HP, but then cars are easily resalable. Most stuff you buy on a contract, or any system of spread out payments, is actually a form of loan repayment. You're not paying for the product over time, you've already bought the product on a loan, it's the loan you're paying back over time.


 
Insurance companies often do this with insurance if you want to pay monthly. They still manage cancel the insurance if you don't pay back the loan though, probably because they can.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Insurance companies often do this with insurance if you want to pay monthly. They still manage cancel the insurance if you don't pay back the loan though, probably because they can.


I think, in the case of insurance policies, it's not because they can but because they have to. I think you're right in that they charge you for the entire policy term up front, which you then pay off - loan style - over the term. But in the case of insurance polices, you've always been able to cancel them and get a refund for any unused period of coverage. If I buy a 12 month policy out right, then cancel it 6 months in, I am entitled to a refund on the remaining 6 months - for which I'm no longer being insured by them. I'm guessing those are the rules laid down by financial legislation - which would also explain why you can get away with cancelling a policy part way through, even when paying for it monthly.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 27, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I would have bought my latest phone (iPhone 5) outright, but it turned out to be cheaper overall to get a 24 month contract, which surprised me. It seemed to be the case for all the high end phones on all the networks too. Didn't used to be like that.


 
Indeed. I did the sums and to buy the phone outright and stay on my existing rolling contract would have cost a fair bit more.

This seems to be doubly the case on Android handsets that have been out a few months, the upfront cost doesn't change much, but you can get much better monthly deals then when they first come out.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 27, 2013)

I bought my phone cash, then got a PAYG sim to use in it. I can't get a contract here for some unfathomable reason. Maybe I've not lived here long enough yet.


----------



## Epona (Apr 30, 2013)

Hollis, if you get a new phone can I have your old one?  It's bound to be better than my 5 year old Sony!

More on topic - when my OH lost his phone  he just bought a new phone outright and got the phone company to block his old SIM card and send him a new one, you're not under any obligation to use a particular phone, and even if the initial contract period is still in place I've never heard of anyone asking for the phone back - it's the contract that generates income for them, not the gadget.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2013)

Cheap Nokia dumbphone and a giffgaff sim so that wifecalls are free.


----------



## thriller (Apr 30, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> T-mobile (or whatever the heck they call themselves now) have started doing SIM only contracts which seems to be a half-way house. I might think about it next time I'm due to renew.


 
that is what i went with. purchased a S3 on ebay and went for sim only when it came to contract renewal. £7.74 pm with 600 min, 5000 sms, 500 t-mobile minutes ad 250 mb internet on a 12 month contract.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 30, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yes. You might be subject to financial penalties if you break the contract but it's not a loan with the phone as collateral, or a lease.


 
What network?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 30, 2013)

My situation isn't covered by the poll: bought the phone outright, and have a contract.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 30, 2013)

Epona said:


> Hollis, if you get a new phone can I have your old one? It's bound to be better than my 5 year old Sony!


 
I dunno tbh.. My phone took a bad fall at a Status Quo gig afew weeks back - Not sure the circuitry has 100% recovered.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 30, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Cheap Nokia dumbphone and a giffgaff sim so that wifecalls are free.


 
this


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2013)

Hollis said:


> I dunno tbh.. My phone took a bad fall at a Status Quo gig afew weeks back - Not sure the circuitry has 100% recovered.


 
So it was actually hitting the road ("here we go-oh...").  But I don't think you liked it.


----------



## Me76 (May 4, 2013)

I buy my handsets on eBay / off mates and have had a payg £10 a month sim with O2 for the past 10 years. I am 3 handsets behind the most up to date but what I have does me. When I want a new one I save up.


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 4, 2013)

Halfway through a 24 month contract for a Note One.  One year in and I still love it.  I'll have another Note, perhaps it'll be a Note 3 by the time I renew.


----------



## Wolveryeti (May 5, 2013)

It definitely seems to be cheaper to get any high-end phone on contract rather than buy it on credit and get a rolling monthly contract... Volume talks it seems.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 5, 2013)

Wolveryeti said:


> It definitely seems to be cheaper to get any high-end phone on contract rather than buy it on credit and get a rolling monthly contract... Volume talks it seems.



Certainly after they've  been out 6 months that's for sure!


----------



## EastEnder (May 5, 2013)

Wolveryeti said:


> It definitely seems to be cheaper to get any high-end phone on contract rather than buy it on credit and get a rolling monthly contract... Volume talks it seems.


It's always seemed that way to me. Certainly, if you're a moderate to heavy phone user, an expensive phone on a contract can easily work out noticeably cheaper than buying outright & PAYG.

If you're a light user, the sums are better on PAYG, but only if the phone is no more than a mid-range model.

As an example, an average 30 quid/month contract over 24 months is £720. I pay £10/month on giffgaff PAYG (suitable for low use, antisocial gits like me), which is £240 over 24 months. So I'd have to spend less than £480 on the phone in order to spend less overall. My One X cost about £480, so I'm definitely not saving money. If I was the sort of annoying cock who talks on the phone all the time, I'd be even worse off.

Obviously if you're content with a cheapy phone, the equations go massively the other way. The main benefit to buying out right is having total freedom over what you buy, when you buy it, what you do with it, when you can change it, etc. But if cost is key, and you want a flashy phone, contracts win out.


----------



## _angel_ (May 6, 2013)

I've got  two phones so can't vote in this poll. One is an old nokia (PAYG) with a battery that keeps crashing the other is a contract phone.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (May 6, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you really own it if you have it on contract?


 
Yep, last time I upgraded I got a super whizz bang blackberry... Sold it on ebay straight away and it basically paid for the entire of my contract 

Once they send it to you, thats it, you can do what you like with it.


----------



## abe11825 (May 6, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> That reminds me of another bug bear of mine with contract phones: insurance. Many a time I was seduced into paying for insurance, which makes sense when the replacement value of the handset is high. But all too soon becomes a waste of money.


 

iPhones "demand" come highly recommended you purchase insurance. The reasoning is, that users will most likely break the phone within a year because it will be dropped or something. The front piece shatters to shite really quickly, even dropping on carpet if you're not careful. At $100 a year, it's expensive! 

The only other time I bought insurance on a mobile was my first year of college, since it would be my only wat to make calls - no land line or anything. Hell, that handset was a lot better than the ones that followed! 




Fez909 said:


> My situation isn't covered by the poll: bought the phone outright, and have a contract.


 

In theory, I think that's the whole idea of a contract? Don't get me wrong - I'm in the same boat. Bought my iPhone outright, but have a 2 year contract.

iPhone 4, bought in August. So I haven't had it a full year yet. Still getting used to it and have finally figured out how to add custom ringtones. Bad enough I think I figured out how to add contacts without having to ring them back after the originally call me. The contract is the pain in the arse. Unlimited calls and text, but 2GB worth of data. I haven't gone over the data usage yet, but I do share the contract with me mum ("Family share plan", they call it... 2 lines share the same calls, text, data). For the both of us, it costs a total of $147 and change a month. That's after her state discount, too. But we are always leery about it. Maybe it's because its our first smartphone? Who knows. But I don't think there's a turning back in a year and getting a flip phone...


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> It's always seemed that way to me. Certainly, if you're a moderate to heavy phone user, an expensive phone on a contract can easily work out noticeably cheaper than buying outright & PAYG.
> 
> If you're a light user, the sums are better on PAYG, but only if the phone is no more than a mid-range model.
> 
> ...


oh, that's interesting.  when you talk about light/heavy use does that include data too?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 6, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> oh, that's interesting.  when you talk about light/heavy use does that include data too?



Virgin do a great deal for a month rolling contract that gives you plenty of mind and texts and 1gb of data.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Virgin do a great deal for a month rolling contract that gives you plenty of mind and texts and 1gb of data.


nah- 1gb isn't really enough. i'm happy with my unlimited contract - just wondered how that would work out PAYG.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 6, 2013)

Proper PAYG or rolling contracts you can cancel with just a months notice?


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Proper PAYG or rolling contracts you can cancel with just a months notice?


either, i guess.  it's fairly academic because when i upgrade my iphone i won't be able to buy a new one outright - i just wonder how much not doing so is costing me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 6, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> either, i guess.  it's fairly academic because when i upgrade my iphone i won't be able to buy a new one outright - i just wonder how much not doing so is costing me.



As the iPhone is a high end bit of kit, your probably saving a few quid.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 6, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> either, i guess.  it's fairly academic because when i upgrade my iphone i won't be able to buy a new one outright - i just wonder how much not doing so is costing me.


I use basically no voice, a few texts a month, and a load of data, and I couldn't find a deal for a new iPhone on buy + PAYG vs contract that was worth it at all. I just got a 24 month contract. It's not like I'm going to stop needing a phone over the next two years, and it's not like there's going to be a huge decrease in charges (unfortunately).


----------



## Chz (May 7, 2013)

While I'm perfectly open to just buying a phone and going monthly on GiffGaff (or equivalent), I do normally manage to finagle some sort of contract that saves money over that method. Then every two years my phone goes to someone else in the family who's on PAYG.


----------

